# pokemongray.com registered by Nintendo



## Biochao (Oct 19, 2011)

The Pokemon Gray website has been registered by Melbourne IT Digital Brand Services who’re the same people who registered the Pokemon Black & White website for Nintendo. Maybe this has something to do with that Nintendo 3DS event on Friday...


Source:
http://ds.ign.com/ar...1210117p1.html?


----------



## titen96 (Oct 19, 2011)

Another "shocking announcement"?


----------



## prowler (Oct 19, 2011)

Who honestly didn't see this coming?

Edit: Also this is the type of news to front page, Mag Staff!


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not pokemongrey.com, it's pokemongray.com
Stay consistent.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2011)

They aren't going to keep it on the same handheld console? That sux. (If Pokemon Gray is real)


----------



## Biochao (Oct 19, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> It's not pokemongrey.com, it's pokemongray.com
> Stay consistent.


If this is going to happen both would be correct as Gray is Ameican English and Grey is British English.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 19, 2011)

While this is an extremely possible title, there's something we have to remember.
Not every domain they've registered has become a game, ya know?
They have a ton of plausible game titles registered, and very few have actually been used.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2011)

The domain name registered however is pokemongray.com. pokemongrey.com comes off as a pay-per-click website. I fixed the website for you regardless.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 19, 2011)

would be interesting is if this if it is a game takes place after black/white  due to them having more of a story base and focuses on wrapping up the loose ends as well as giving that all champion show down cythia mentioned. Probably with 2 completely new characters or the ability to instantly port over mons from Black and white..... its nice to dream u.u its probably the middle game >


----------



## Biochao (Oct 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The domain name registered however is pokemongray.com. pokemongrey.com comes off as a pay-per-click website. I fixed the website for you regardless.


Thank you, I guess that's why I thought it changed after reading two different sources. Can the title be changed?

Nintendo would have to buy that domain if they change the name for the UK though, right?


----------



## coolness (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, cannot wait for this game


----------



## mameks (Oct 19, 2011)

Use this image instead ;O;





Because that's what it is


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 19, 2011)

coolness said:


> Yes, cannot wait for this game


What game?


----------



## iggloovortex (Oct 19, 2011)

honestly, nintendo couldnt have denied this being released if they wanted to. Not releasing a 3rd version would be breaking from their tradition of releasing a third version for every generation


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd fucking laugh if this was just them covering themselves.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd love if this was a 3D remake of black/white, but I'm not really holding my breath.


----------



## qlum (Oct 19, 2011)

Lets hope its story isn't as black and white as black and white but more a deep story in a moral grey area.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2011)

qlum said:


> Lets hope its story isn't as black and white as black and white but more a deep story in a moral grey area.



You're expecting deep story from Pokemon?

Lolokay. I thought at first that, while laughably skim, the plot in the first game was gonna make some incredibly rough "grey area" bad guy, but of course they turned out to be stupidly evil in the end.

And odds are Grey will just be Black/White with different Pokemon distribution, some extra side quest stuff, maybe a new character or two, but certainly nothing different.

EDIT: But if you ever follow my views on Pokemon, I don't expect a deep plot, let alone any plot, from Pokemon. Mainly because they weren't built on plot, they were built on having barely any plot. Which works for them.


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm I reckon that pokemon does have plot...
But the same plot every time


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 19, 2011)

:3   Nintendo Conference soon, I wonder?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 19, 2011)

Only the spin-offs have a different plot.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2011)

I hate the plots in Pokemon. It makes it so you have to wait even longer to get all eight badges, beat the Elite Four and get access to Poketransfer, Legendaries, etc.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck this boring shit just give us a new Pokemon Trading Card Game! We only had one title released in the West back in the GBC days, no idea why we didn't get the 2nd one, seriously Nintendo its Pokemon, you've released absolute shit spin offs that still made over a million so why not continue with a QUALITY series of games?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2011)

Hadrian said:


> Fuck this boring shit just give us a new Pokemon Trading Card Game!



Definitely this, provided they leave out all this stupid "anime-ish" stuff. Just keep it as basic as the first, but with new cards and stuff.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grey is inevitable. Following GF's pattern, it should come after BW.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 19, 2011)

And there was me thinking the third edition would be called Pokemon Asian for the sake of racial parity.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Oct 20, 2011)

If anything, I'm hoping that this was the "urgent top priority" game that The Pokemon Company was working on. I'd LOVE for this game to be a 3DS exclusive. Think about it. There are certain parts that look like it would be PERFECT for 3D, like crossing the bridge to get into the city. It would also be a smart business decision. Kind of like how Capcom ported both Mega Man Battle Network 5 games for the DS in one cart and added more content. The 3DS is struggling and with Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario Land 3D, it would give the 3DS a HUGE boost in sales. A special 3D version of Pokemon. Long story short: POKEMON SELLS HANDHELDS!

Let's hope Nintendo does it in this fashion......


----------



## Valwin (Oct 20, 2011)

but will be for ds or 3ds or a ds version and a 3ds version  or just 3DS


----------



## Astoria (Oct 20, 2011)

Well we can start forgetting this...

This domain was registered in 2008, not today, not even this year

http://who.is/whois/pokemongray.com


PSD: The next Pokémon will be for 3DS, Nintendo WILL NOT relase another Pokémon game for the old generation of handheld systems


----------



## CompassNorth (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my pokemon crystal remake. ):
(Yes, I know it'll never come.)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Oct 20, 2011)

On second glance, this website is NOT owned by Nintendo at all. Usually for a Pokemon game, Nintendo just adds an extra page to their pokemon.com site....




CompassNorth said:


> I'm still waiting for my pokemon crystal remake. ):
> (Yes, I know it'll never come.)



I doubt it. They already remade Gold and Silver. If anything, if they do another remake, it will be for Ruby and Sapphire.


----------



## CompassNorth (Oct 20, 2011)

JohnnyBlaze1986 said:


> On second glance, this website is NOT owned by Nintendo at all. Usually for a Pokemon game, Nintendo just adds an extra page to their pokemon.com site....


If you clicked the source link it explained in the article that Melbourne IT DBS bought the website.
Melbourne IT DBS also bought pokemonblackandwhite.com
It seems like Nintendo told Melbourne IT DBS to buy the website before other people can buy the domain name.



> I doubt it. They already remade Gold and Silver. If anything, if they do another remake, it will be for Ruby and Sapphire.


I know, which is why I said  "Yes, I know it'll never come.".


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 20, 2011)

CompassNorth said:


> I'm still waiting for my pokemon crystal remake. ):
> (Yes, I know it'll never come.)


HeartGold and SoulSilver were more remakes of Crystal than they were of Gold and Silver. So there you go, you have two.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 20, 2011)

This is just a defensive maneuver, remember www.nintendobeem.com?


----------



## updowners (Oct 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> qlum said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope its story isn't as black and white as black and white but more a deep story in a moral grey area.
> ...



You totally missed what he meant.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 20, 2011)

I have strong feeling that they are registering this website with intent to release Pokemon Gray. I've had the feeling all along. This would be a console deciding title for a lot people. As pokemon develops, generation by generation, the revisions become more drastic. I wonder if Gray is indeed being released, how drastic would the changes from Black & White be...


----------



## Eckin (Oct 20, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:


> Well we can start forgetting this...
> 
> This domain was registered in 2008, not today, not even this year
> 
> ...


oh well

hype is gone


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 20, 2011)

If this gets announced I will start saving up for a 3DS and should get one early 2012


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

CompassNorth said:


> I'm still waiting for my pokemon crystal remake. ):
> (Yes, I know it'll never come.)



Although HG/SS had allot of Crystal Elements and Features a soul remake of Crystal would own..


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 20, 2011)

This wasn't much of a surprised.  Better start saving up for a 3DS


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 21, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:


> Well we can start forgetting this...
> 
> This domain was registered in 2008, not today, not even this year
> 
> ...



Well, on that link, it does say the domain was last updated on the 4th of this month. =S


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 21, 2011)

Eckin said:


> Josephvb10 said:
> 
> 
> > Well we can start forgetting this...
> ...


Well according to this it is owned by someone else http://domains.whois.com so maybe it switched owners?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually, since this is the third game of the fifth generation, which was released on DS, you can bet they won't split the whole thing up. So they will obviously release it at least on DS. It will either get a DS release or a DS and a 3DS.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree I see this game as having either just a DS release or a DS and 3DS release.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Oct 22, 2011)

Crystal had a GBC only release, why would grey be different?


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 22, 2011)

If Pokemon Gray comes out and it was for the 3DS, then it would be most likely the best 3rd version for a pokemon game.
Cause It will most likely have things like models better than Pokedex 3D for battles and use a lot of the 3DS features.


----------



## sputnix (Oct 22, 2011)

RikuCrafter said:


> Crystal had a GBC only release, why would grey be different?


because GBC wasn't much of a step up from a GB release, it used the same graphics with only some pokemon animations before the battle, and really only added the suicone side story to the entire thing. The 3ds however is a major step up from the ds, if it where a 3ds exclusive it would have greatly improved graphics [if not then improved sprites and models to fit the new screen size] and a 3d element [unless it is the first non-3d 3ds game], a new and improved story [like platinum, emerald, etc.]. I suspect that in the short time b/t release and launch of the 3ds that they haven't had the time to create a 3ds worthy pokemon game, and by linking the ds games to the 3ds they would lose the element of maybe rebooting the pokemon game series [which has been rumored and hinted at for a while].


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 22, 2011)

The 3DS doesn't have a fanbase big enough yet. That's another reason to not put the 3rd game of the 5th generation exclusively on DS. It's either gonna be DS exclusive or DS and 3DS, with some minor enhancements.

The amount of money you can make by making it on DS it far bigger than on the smaller fanbase of the 3DS.

You might say people will buy a 3DS just for it, but no, you're wrong. A lot of people who play Pokemon are just kids who really can't afford a new system.

There is also the fact that it's already on DS. All they will do is just change the story a little, add some minor stuff from the other 2 and you get a third game. This is far less expensive to do than produce a game on a new system, therefore will get more money, especially if it sells better on DS due to the fanbase being way bigger.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> A lot of people who play Pokemon are just kids who really can't afford a new system.


I'm sorry,but I have to challenge that. Is there proof it just mostly kids?
Do you know that or you going off some people statements " Pokemon are for kids."?   It maybe be spread out to all ages.

Even then it is $169 now and it approaching Christmas, I'm pretty sure parents are saving money for it for their child (kids,teens,young adults( ) )and maybe even for themselves.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> You might say people will buy a 3DS just for it, but no, you're wrong.



People bought the 3DS just for Ocarina of Time. Why would this be any different?
And to all you people saying this won't be much different from BW..
It has to have major differences. Take the end-story town, for example. (I forget what it's called..)
It would seem strange just to have future or just to have past.. There has to be something different there.
I think this merger is going to be big.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 23, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > You might say people will buy a 3DS just for it, but no, you're wrong.
> ...



It's different, but not enough to be called a new game. Which means it doesn't require the same development time as a new game.


----------

